# CAAD frames V System six frames



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

As the heading says who has gone from a CAAD frame to a System Six frame, and if so what difference did you find? I have a 06 CAAD 8 frame and have been given the green light from the Minister of Finance for a frame upgrade. I love the CAAD 8 it fits me well, is it worth it going to a System Six frame or maybe going a CAAD 9.

Helph me out guys it's killing me,:mad2: I don't want to go to a SS frame and find out the CAAD was better.  

Is the SS frame approx the same weight, or slightly heavier.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I've owned a 613, ridden a friend's CAAD8 and currently own a Sys6. So, the CAAD8 of my friend feels good - very functional, don't notice anything abnormal about it. The 613 perhaps felt a bit more comfortable, but I wasn't on the CAAD8 long enough to feel beat up as some claim to get. Now, when I went from the CAAD8 during a ride back to my Sys6, I noticed a stiffer ride, not so much vibration stiff, just a more responsive front. I think when I'm on a stiffer frame, it feels lighter, whereas a soft frame feels lethargic and heavier (although weight in reality is no different). My friend (CAAD8 owner) when on my Sys6, said the same thing - just felt like it responded immediately, cornered well, jumped well, etc. I weight ~145-150lbs, and he's between 190-200lbs, so we've got a good variety of weights on the bikes. Definitely go ride one if you can. Additionally, if you're attracted to the Sys6 frame you'll likely like it, otherwise you'll likely find yourself oogling over another frame shortly. Hope this helps more than confuses.


----------



## R2000BikeNut (May 28, 2004)

I will add something but I don't know what value it has. I went from a CAAD4 to a System Six. In my case, there is no comparison the SS wins hands down. My CADD4 is "stiff" in the sense that you feel everything on the road where the SS frame is very compliant on the road and "stiff" as in responsive. I can't speak on behalf of the CAAD8 or CAAD9 frame but since you are asking about a full aluminum frame vs. a carbon/aluminum frame I would think some characteristics would be similar.


----------

